# In stock bikes from BD



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

i will be ordering the immortal pro in 2 weeks after working my ass off all christmas break (im in college)

ive been to the website a number of times over the course of a month or 2 and have never noticed the bike saying out of stock. when i click the drop down for size, it always says in stock. is this current and up to date? 

i dont want to be all excited to finally order the bike when i get my paycheck and find out that in stock doesnt mean anything and they are actually out for the next month. i'd rather be slightly dissapointed now than shocked and very dissapointed when i try to order it so i would like to know.

if someone from BD sees this the bike is, more specifically, the black immortal force 53cm


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

I almost ordered a bike from BD once, but in the end I decided to bargain hunt for a frame and build my own. That's the way to do it, if you ask me. If you're going for value in a complete bike, I might recommend the Douglas Fusion from Colorado Cyclist. Rock solid company with great value bikes, and, as I've also found with Excel Sports Boulder, you're pretty much guaranteed to have your bike in under a week. (No, I don't work for them


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fastgaijin said:


> I almost ordered a bike from BD once, but in the end I decided to bargain hunt for a frame and build my own. That's the way to do it, if you ask me. If you're going for value in a complete bike, I might recommend the Douglas Fusion from Colorado Cyclist. Rock solid company with great value bikes.


well i dont have that kind of money since im in college.

buying components at retail price to build a bike is rediculously expensive anyways. unless you find a frame for $100 you might as well buy a brand new bike from a LBS. thats part of the reason BD bikes are cheap cause the components are basically dealer cost which is basically half what retail is.

and i wouldnt buy a bike online thats sold basically at retail cost if i couldnt test ride it. ill take that risk with buying from BD since the bike is sold just a little over dealer cost. if i wanted to buy a bike close to retail i'd go to my LBS, never online.

----------------------------

please just answer my question if you know the answer, dont try to convince me out of my purchase, ive already done my research for a few weeks and considered many options.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

call BD??


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck, whatever you do. Buying a bike, any bike, is a good thing. Please take a look at this, though, and consider the extra cnote: http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/kit/DXXAASU1

Better components, better company...in my humble opinion.

Cheers,
J


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, it should mean in stock. I've never heard of anyone ordering the bike when it says it's in stock only to find out it is actually out. Go ahead and pull the trigger, you won't be dissapointed. My wife has the Immortal PRO and I have the Immortal Force. Both are excellent. Enjoy!


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Fastgaijin said:


> I wish you the best of luck, whatever you do. Buying a bike, any bike, is a good thing. Please take a look at this, though, and consider the extra cnote: http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/kit/DXXAASU1
> 
> Better components, better company...in my humble opinion.
> 
> ...


meh...considering that's an aluminum frame and you have to pay shipping...not so great a deal. 
If you want to compare a carbon/aluminum BD bike with the Douglas consider the Grand Sprint.

Who makes Douglas bikes? I googled "Custom butted Altair 2 aluminum" and Fuji comes up again and again.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Email them, *ask if it is ready for immediate delivery*. If they respond promptly and in the positive, then go ahead and pay by credit card. If they don't respond or takes a couple of days, not a good sign. Take into account its going to the weekend. Also, read the fine prints. Some bikes have *shipping dates*, some have *shipping now*, some are *in stock*, etc.

Anyway, my experience is good having relied on the website that _the size is in the drop down menu and the bike is shipping now_. After placing the order, had a confirmation within 24 hours of placing the order. The bike arrived on time.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Fastgaijin said:


> I wish you the best of luck, whatever you do. Buying a bike, any bike, is a good thing. Please take a look at this, though, and consider the extra cnote: http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/kit/DXXAASU1
> 
> Better components, better company...in my humble opinion.
> 
> ...


Did you even bother to look at the BD site? For practically the same components the diff is at least $300-$400. Funny too how you can say CC is a "better company" than BD since you've not done business with BD - I think your bias is showing.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

midlife_xs's said:


> Email them, *ask if it is ready for immediate delivery*. If they respond promptly and in the positive, then go ahead and pay by credit card. If they don't respond or takes a couple of days, not a good sign. Take into account its going to the weekend. Also, read the fine prints. Some bikes have *shipping dates*, some have *shipping now*, some are *in stock*, etc.
> 
> Anyway, my experience is good having relied on the website that _the size is in the drop down menu and the bike is shipping now_. After placing the order, had a confirmation within 24 hours of placing the order. The bike arrived on time.


thank you. first and really only post i needed from this thread.

its obvious im new on this forum, and hoped there werent many thread jackers here but first reply had to be it, then i try to reply back asking to please only answer my question, i have done my own research and know what i am doing but still the argument over what bike to buy goes on. k ill stop *****ing now and go on my way


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

covenant said:


> meh...considering that's an aluminum frame and you have to pay shipping...not so great a deal.
> If you want to compare a carbon/aluminum BD bike with the Douglas consider the Grand Sprint.
> 
> Who makes Douglas bikes? I googled "Custom butted Altair 2 aluminum" and Fuji comes up again and again.



Not only that, but I would gladly buy the Motobecane Fantom Cross PRO from BD for $400 less anyday. Aluminum frame with Ultegra, Ritchey cockpit and Ritchey wheels. That Douglas is definitely not the great deal he was making it out to be.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

david462 said:


> i will be ordering the immortal pro in 2 weeks after working my ass off all christmas break (im in college)
> 
> ive been to the website a number of times over the course of a month or 2 and have never noticed the bike saying out of stock. when i click the drop down for size, it always says in stock. is this current and up to date?
> 
> ...


I don't see where the Immortal Force is even offered in Black. The Immortal Pro and Spirit are both available in black.


However you really should consider the options from Performance. The Immortal series has the very traditional Monocoque look like the old Treks and my Aegis. It's clearly a 7 year + old design. The Newly Designed GT GTR and the Mongoose Bosberg both have newer designed, shaped Carbon tubes. This takes better advantage of CF's primary advantage; Fine tuning via shaping and Lay-up.

If you get a 10% coupon code and take advantage of the 10% team Performance Credit it will be at least as good of a deal. If you wait for a 20% coupon code it will be better.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

david462 said:


> well i dont have that kind of money since im in college.
> 
> buying components at retail price to build a bike is rediculously expensive anyways.


-
I ordered the frame I wanted, then shopped eBay for all the components. This cut the component prices at least in half, and most of them were still new in the original package. I've bought from BD before, and will likely do so again. :thumbsup:


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

team_sheepshead said:


> call BD??


+1

Or email them...either way, contact them directly.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lifelover, he mentions the Immortal PRO in the first sentence and then the Force in the one you quoted. I'm guessing it was a slip?


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

david462 said:


> thank you. first and really only post i needed from this thread.
> 
> its obvious im new on this forum, and hoped there werent many thread jackers here but first reply had to be it, then i try to reply back asking to please only answer my question, i have done my own research and know what i am doing but still the argument over what bike to buy goes on. k ill stop *****ing now and go on my way


I think you've proven to everyone how much you know what you're doing, David. I now realize why I always avoided these kind of discussions and I won't waste my time trying to be helpful again.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Frankly, I don't think you were being helpful to him at all. He asked a question about bikes being in stock and you told him to buy a differnt bike from someone else. Had you answered his original question, then you would have been helpful. So yes, you did waste your time.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

sonex305 said:


> Lifelover, he mentions the Immortal PRO in the first sentence and then the Force in the one you quoted. I'm guessing it was a slip?


yeah, i meant the Pro, not the Force. I thought about buying the Force but if I had gotten the Force why not pay another $200 to get the Ice, but I don't have the kind of money.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Kinda like old cars:*

[ The Immortal series has the very traditional Monocoque look like the old Treks and my Aegis. It's clearly a 7 year + old design. The Newly Designed ..... both have newer designed, shaped Carbon tubes. ]

For example, in 1960, if you bought a new Plymouth, you would get one with way bigger tail fins than the '59.


----------

